# Found a boat listing that is a scam. (not on 2COOL)



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

Just looked into doing some finance work for a 2Cool member on this listing.

http://followli.com/gffcml THIS IS NOT LISTED ON 2COOLFISHING (as far as I know).

Did some VIN searches and an online chat with the listing company. After asking about full registration and proof of VIN (as we always do), my chat box disappeared and now is an error code. Buyer tried asking the same questions in a chat box. As soon as he asked about VIN verification, he got an error code and the listing went off his screen. .

SCAM - DO NOT BUY THIS BOAT.

Let us know if we can help.
Thank you,
Ken


----------

